# First fill up



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I am guessing you have an ECO D.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. I'm also guessing the ECO-D.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

That's impressive!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes its a diesel


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you take a picture of the trip odometer showing the range and average MPG?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes but I have to figure out how to send them from my phone.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the diesel have the 15.6 gal tank?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The diesel has the same tank as everyone else. Gator, did you reset the trip odometer before the previous fill up?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

yes I just reset it again on this fill. See what happens again. Note most of my driving is interstate.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get a picture at your next fill up, especially if you exceed 700 miles again.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Will do but some one will have to walk me through how to attach a picture.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Those MPG figures are perfectly reasonable in my experience, especially if you drive on level ground and very little stop and go.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm on my second fill and I got 425 miles on the first tank and 525 on the second tank. I'm looking forward to pushing 600 miles and then 700 miles. I could have gone farther on both tanks, but I have a habit of filling up around 1/4 tank.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gator said:


> Will do but some one will have to walk me through how to attach a picture.


Easiest thing to do is to go to Photobucket and create an account for yourself.
Once you have the account set up, you can download the app to your phone.
Post Pics from your phone to PhotoBucket.
The use the IMG option to post the link into the thread.

Like this.


----------

